# qmmp 0.41 и MM клавиши [решил]

## sfx

Добрый день!

Обновил систему, так и не понял из-за qmmp или в чем то другом проблема.

В модулях - Модуль глоб. клавишь (libhotkey.so) выставлены мультимедиа клавиши. раньше работали идеально, теперь только если qmmp является активным окном. Иначе на них он не реагирует.

Однако, если, к примеру, на паузу поставить сочетание типа Ctrl+NUM5 оно работает везде.

Не могу разобраться. Спасибо всем откликнувшимся.Last edited by sfx on Thu Oct 07, 2010 11:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sfx

Помогло переназначение клавиш через Xmodmap.

----------

